# Julian's Special Seiko Diver's



## bry1975




----------



## bry1975

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-3/670059/bead2.JPG


----------



## bry1975

lol I can't get the other pics to load up. Anyone wanna have a go?

Regards

Bry



bry1975 said:


> http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-3/670059/bead2.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## jasonm

...Nice....


----------



## bry1975

Thanks Jason,

Don't know why I couldn't get the 2nd to load up. Apparently his son is after the watch.

Regards

Bry



jasonm said:


> ...Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


----------



## pauluspaolo

Ahh the joys of a beadblasted Seiko - be still my beating heart









I'm wearing my latest beadblasted Samurai as I type this


----------



## K.I.T.T.

Mmmm It does allow you to justify having 2 of the same model if one has been blasted






























Mike


----------



## jasonm

Do you really have to ask Mike?
















Virtualy a different model I would say...


----------



## K.I.T.T.

What the 'J' Model... The 'K' Model and the customised 'B' model !!!!!!!!























Mike


----------



## Griff

pauluspaolo said:


> Ahh the joys of a beadblasted Seiko - be still my beating heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​










Yeah!!..........well to me; the idea of bead blasting a polished stainless steel watch case is a bit like thinking of the Charge of the Light Brigade as a sensible military operation!!!


----------



## jasonm

> Charge of the Light Brigade as a sensible military operation!!!


Funny you should say that Griff, I say a program on Discovery the other night that proved that the charge wasnt a failure at all and very few of our boys were killed and that the famous poem was a missrepresentation of the facts....









Beadblasting is wayyy coool dude....


----------



## Griff

Yes I know..............I saw it.

I just like the look of polished stainless as it does look like steel, whereas I think bead blasting makes it look like plastic. A bit like that old plastic that was used on Airfix model aeroplane kits that you glued together yourself. Can't stick it myself.

Steel should look like steel IMO


----------



## Roy

I hate to say it but for once I agree with Griff ,
















I love the original finish on Seiko cases.


----------



## AlexR

I hate to agree with anyone







,but I prefer the original finish too


----------



## jasonm

I like both....


----------



## pg tips

Roy said:


> I agree with Griff ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I'm gonna preserve this statement for posterity!









I always look at it on a functional basis really, tool watch dull - dress watch shiney.

have one of each one for work and one for best.


----------



## Roy

AlexR said:


> I hate to agree with anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


----------



## K.I.T.T.

Same here I think they both have their particular attractions....






























Mike


----------



## AlexR

Strange how some look on dull finish for tool watches,as it is really hard to maintain it looking nice,polished stuff can be polished over and over again.I would not want to keep sending my watch off to be blasted every few months,as beadblasting shows up scratches something rotten


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> I hate to say it but for once I agree with Griff ,


You know it makes sense


----------



## Roy




----------



## julian

Well its all a matter taste of course .I find that the Seiko shine is a bit too bling bling.

I have a friend (hope he's not reading this ) who likes the shiny stuff, the two tone watches ,the rings, sovereigns etc. When he goes out he looks like a bleedin walking circus. But its all down to the individual's liking .Far be it from me to suggest that he looks like flashy fat clown..


----------



## AlexR

Must be a good friend then Julian
















Sounds like me,minus the sovs


----------



## Roy

Psst, wanna buy some Sovs Alex,


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Griff ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna preserve this statement for posterity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

No don't PG, can't we delete it or something.


----------



## AlexR

Why not


----------



## Griff

Roy said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Griff ,Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna preserve this statement for posterity!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No don't PG, can't we delete it or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

On the contrary, you should enlarge and frame it for your kitchen wall as a wise thought for the day while munching at your breakfast and thinking of the next update


----------

